# Gas under $2



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well gas finally went under 2$ here in Appleton Wi on Thursday. I never though I would see that again. Only 32$ to fill up the truck!! What is it at around you all.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

In town it's $2.83 over in Flagstaff it's $2.10-$2.30 depending on brand and location.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

$2.16.9 around here in town ($2.38 + for the tourists on the highway). :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Filled up for $2.13 on Thursday.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

$2.33 here in southern west virginia.
i saw $1.91 in virginia a couple weeks ago.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

my girlfriend told me she saw it for $1.89 in Champaign, IL on thursday


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

You guys are lucky! One place in the next town has it for $2.1 but everywhere else it is $2.5


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Filled up for $2.13 on Thursday.


Lawnmower or Moped? :mrgreen:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Found $2.01 last night. Premium was $2.21, Benz requires the good stuff.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

$1.93 here at Krogers and $1.91 at Wal-Mart here.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

2400 said:


> Lawnmower or Moped? :mrgreen:


Lawnmower. Sold the moped a few years back. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Lawnmower. Sold the moped a few years back. :mrgreen:


:smt023 :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

$1.99 down the street. Just paid $2.28 for diesel this morning at Wal-Mart, then went down the road and saw if for $2.27 at my usual fill-up place.

Why did diesel have to get more expensive than regular just when I switched? :smt076 

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Why did diesel have to get more expensive than regular just when I switched? :smt076
> 
> WM


So, it's YOUR fault the price went up. :nutkick: 
The cheapest diesel here is $2.56. :smt022


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> So, it's YOUR fault the price went up. :nutkick:
> The cheapest diesel here is $2.56. :smt022


Drive on over, I'll fill your tank for you. 

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Drive on over, I'll fill your tank for you.
> 
> WM


Deal! :smt023

My crewcab take 140 gallons when it's empty. :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Deal! :smt023
> My crewcab take 140 gallons when it's empty. :smt033


I wasn't going to fill the bed. What do you do, swim in the stuff?

If you can siphon it from the bed of your truck to the tank, I rekon you should be able to get here with about 30 to 50 gallons to spare.

I'll see you in about 20 hours.

Don't forget the cigars. :smt033

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I wasn't going to fill the bed. What do you do, swim in the stuff?
> 
> If you can siphon it from the bed of your truck to the tank, I rekon you should be able to get here with about 30 to 50 gallons to spare.
> 
> ...


I've got the cigars! :smt033 :smt033

I have a 100 gal tank in the bed and the 2 stock 20 gal tanks under the bed. I should be able to make it from my house to yours with 10-15 gals left. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It's $2.05 here if you get it at BJs.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

when i was in champaign, IL today i saw it for $1.86/gal


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> I've got the cigars! :smt033 :smt033
> 
> I have a 100 gal tank in the bed and the 2 stock 20 gal tanks under the bed. I should be able to make it from my house to yours with 10-15 gals left. :mrgreen:


Well?

Where are you? Its been more than 20 hours. I've got the diesel sitting in 6 gallon cans all over my front yard. The neighbors are starting to look at me like I'm strange.

....

Oh, maybe I am. 

You weren't really coming over were you? :smt022

I guess I'll go start a fire somewhere and try to keep warm.

:smt033

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DOwn to $1.86 here this weekend. Better....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Well?
> 
> Where are you? Its been more than 20 hours. WM


Sorry the weather slowed me down a little. I'm about 200 miles out, I should be there mid afternoon or so. What's for dinner? :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Sorry the weather slowed me down a little. I'm about 200 miles out, I should be there mid afternoon or so. What's for dinner? :smt033


Chicken & dumplins.

WM


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

You realize we owe this all to global warming. Otherwise we'd use our normal amount of heating oil in the northern part of the country and gas would still be $3/gal. I say thanks to all of us that contribute to this wonderful phenomenon!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Chicken & dumplins.
> 
> WM


With homemade biscuits? :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

biscuits are for sissies. We use home-made dough, cut in strips, and carefully dropped one by one.

WE ... I should say "my wife." Recipe is handed down at least four generations.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Chicken & dumplins.
> 
> WM





Wandering Man said:


> biscuits are for sissies. We use home-made dough, cut in strips, and carefully dropped one by one.
> 
> WE ... I should say "my wife." Recipe is handed down at least four generations.
> 
> WM


Sounds good! :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey WM, I rang the door bell but nobody answers. WTFO?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shhh! There's a crazy man outside, banging on the door, trying to get in. If your quiet, maybe he'll go away.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Shhh! There's a crazy *armed* man outside, banging on the door, trying to get in. If your quiet, maybe he'll go away.
> 
> WM


Fixed it for you. 
Now open the damn door!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, come on in. 

Help yourself to the dumplins.

Where's the cigars?

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Thanks, come on in.
> 
> Help yourself to the dumplins.
> 
> ...


They're in the truck, I'll get them after dinner. :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> They're in the truck, I'll get them after dinner. :smt033


Just don't go knocking any of those diesel cans over when you go back out to get them.

WM


----------

